# USCutter MH-series or Graphtec Craft ROBO?



## shawnar80 (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay, the first time I'm conducting my own poll....hope I'm doing this right!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have US Cutter and I have to say I do like it lot.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

shawnar80 said:


> Okay, the first time I'm conducting my own poll....hope I'm doing this right!


 
Either units are great for getting started. The ROBO has the ARMS registration mark sensor system if you need to contour cut, although I have heard of a few customers getting the MH series to contour cut even though it does not have the optical eye. You could get an MH721 for about the cost of the smaller ROBO, so I guess my question to you would be: What do you plan on using the cutter for?


----------



## shawnar80 (Jul 23, 2008)

kenimes said:


> Either units are great for getting started. The ROBO has the ARMS registration mark sensor system if you need to contour cut, although I have heard of a few customers getting the MH series to contour cut even though it does not have the optical eye. You could get an MH721 for about the cost of the smaller ROBO, so I guess my question to you would be: What do you plan on using the cutter for?



I'm using the cutter to make vinyl text for baby t-shirts. Therefore, I don't need a super large cutter, but obviously, for investment purposes, the larger one would be better. Just want a reliable one -- something that won't break and is easy to use.

Thanks!


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm asking the same question--USCutter MH-721 vs Craft Robo 2. I need a vinyl cutter to make corrugated plastic signs with for our business. It would be good to see more than 3 votes though.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd say the Refine would work perfectly for what you're wanting to do. I own 2 Refines and a Graphtec CE5000. While the Graphtec is a few notches above the Refines are the Refines will still cut great for you.


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

What would I like/dislike about the Robo 2 and the 721? Which of the two can do more?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Go to www.uscutter.com and read up about each one. They sell both of them.


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

theflowerboxx said:


> Go to www.uscutter.com and read up about each one. They sell both of them.


 
I have. I was wanting to hear from actual owners of each to see how they liked or disliked them.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Crit21 said:


> I have. I was wanting to hear from actual owners of each to see how they liked or disliked them.


I own a Craft Robo Pro. It works fine. Although the acronym ARMS needs to be re-evaluated because the A which stands for Auto does not work all the time for me anyway. So I have the optical registration mark scan mode set on manual permanently.

I use the contour cut option for cutting opaque, making masks for light heat transfer and vinyl transfer. I have not been succesful cutting fabric with it so far.

The cutter cuts perfect with objetcs like rectangle or circle but when it comes to complex edges it does not cut right on the cutline. So I add allowance so that part of the image is not getting clipped. Graptec support was not able to help resolve the issue. I wish there was a way to enter negative offset value for the registration marks in the machine configuration because the offset that i noticed is towards the negative side of the image.

I tried cutting through Corel plug in and Robo Master Pro and I get the same offset issue with complex image.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I have the Graphtec CE5000-60 which is a little bigger than the robo pro but I love it. Only problems have been user error and it will cut some pretty intricate designs flawlessly.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

DTFuqua said:


> I have the Graphtec CE5000-60 which is a little bigger than the robo pro but I love it. Only problems have been user error and it will cut some pretty intricate designs flawlessly.


How close do you contour cut? Is it right on the cut line?


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Getting back to the original question, I will be using the cutter to make 18 x 24 or 24 x 24 corrugated plastic signs to advertise my business (a small fitness franchise). I will not be creating signs AS my business, so I don't want to spend a lot of money on a cutter. I want to be able to create 10-12 signs for every promotion we'll be running, which could be around 50 signs per year total. I don't have a problem cutting a 24" roll to fit the Craft robo or the less expensive 12" version of the MH-721.
Which of the two would you recommend from a durability and cutting quality perspective?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

The MH-721 is a 24" model. If you're only cutting that much vinyl then the Refine should last you for years.

The decision comes down to you, it's your $$$$$ you're spending. I ran a Refine for over 2 years and cut many miles of vinyl through it and it still runs good. I bought a GraphTec a couple of weeks ago and it is built much better, but they both will cut what you're wanting to cut with no problems.


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

theflowerboxx said:


> The MH-721 is a 24" model. If you're only cutting that much vinyl then the Refine should last you for years.
> 
> The decision comes down to you, it's your $$$$$ you're spending. I ran a Refine for over 2 years and cut many miles of vinyl through it and it still runs good. I bought a GraphTec a couple of weeks ago and it is built much better, but they both will cut what you're wanting to cut with no problems.


 
Thanks. That's the kind of feedback I was wanting. Can you explain what you mean by "built much better"? I haven't seen the USCutter or Graphtec in person, so I'm not sure exactly what that would mean (heavier, more stout/rigid construction, tougher, more likely to last a long time without physically wearing out, etc.?).

I also understand the Graphtec can also cut thicker material, which could prove useful if I can think of a reason to cut cardstock. 

As far as 12" or 24" feed width, I can imagine how many times I'll screw things up if I try to adhere a 24x24 vinyl sign in a single effort. Maybe I should limit myself to just 12" per attempt, LOL.


----------

